# NCEES Power Practice Exam Passed



## carlospe

I took today the NCEES Power Practice Exam and did 79/80 questions in 5 hours.  This was my fourth time practicing it but I haven't seen that exam since couple months ago.  In the mean time I did complex imaginary tests two times, spin-up, Graffeo practice exam and Chaya.  My question to you folks is, if I passed the NCEES practice exam and understand the theory behind those questions, I should do good in the Real exam, right? Or can the questions on the exam be totally different from the practice exam?  Anyone have had an experience with this? Thanks!


----------



## carlospe

Just to clarify, I got 79 correct questions from the 80 total questions.


----------



## TWJ PE

Just keep working...make sure your references are ready to go, lunch plans figured out for exam day, and the rest of the odds and ends.

If it's your 5th time, I would hope you'd get a high percentage right. I wouldn't look into it too much.


----------



## jgharris P.E.

If you got 79/80 right without looking at solutions and erased problems OR GUESSING then I think you're there. I would try some additional tests like Complex Imaginary or AlexGraffeo's refence book and study guide.   I created my reference formula sheets as I solved problems using Graffeos's book equation sheets as a start.  If you can look at a problem, understand exactly what they are asking for and know exactly where you need to go to find an equation for different problems (Including NEC ) you should relax.  Take a deep breath, get your references and your formula sheets all bounded up so they are legal and pack a cooler full of food for lunch (trust me, bring your lunch....  I'd recommend some fruit, water, sub/sandwiches, soda/coffee, etc.), bring some earplugs, a sweater and keep calm cool and collected.  You got this.


----------



## carlospe

Yes, actually I'm going to start my second round of Graffeo Exam now.  3 more days until the exam! Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP

You're probably good. But to answer your question the sample exam is representative of the types/difficulty of the questions you are likely to see, but not necessarily the content. The questions could be from any of the topics listed in the exam specification.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Agreed with not looking further at it too much.  At this point I wouldn't work any more tests.  Sounds like you've done enough.  Make sure your cheat sheet is complete.  I also had two binders stuffed with Georgia Tech review info and information I'd gathered from the internet.  I crossed referenced binder info with specific problems from the sample tests.  The intro to Spinup has an excellent strategy on how to approach test problems.  Worked wonders for me.  Relax.  Get your mind right.  Working too many problems at this point has the potential of causing you to second guess.  if it's feasible visit the site the day before so you know exactly where to go.  On the day of was actually onsite 90 minutes early to avoid any unexpected traffic problems.  Now it's time to get a good night's sleep and, once again, relax. :afro:   Good luck!!


----------



## carlospe

Hi KatyLied PE,

I was doing this morning some Complex Imaginary Code Drill questions and reviewing some code problems, but after so many days studying full time my brain is getting tired...so I totally agree with you and I will just take it easy and won't do alot of problems just finish organizing my stuff and tommorow just rest.  Thanks!


----------



## Phatso86

if you did the same test 4 times already, there's no reason not to get in the high 90s.

The problem I see are these random conceptual questions which make zero sense to include. One can just google the different names for a shaded pole motor, or something arbitrary like that.


----------



## Phatso86

Phatso86 said:


> if you did the same test 4 times already, there's no reason not to get in the high 90s.
> 
> The problem I see are these random conceptual questions which make zero sense to include. One can just google the different names for a shaded pole motor, or something arbitrary like that.


I guess "conceptual" is not the right description. Triva questions seem more apt.


----------



## carlospe

Phatso86 said:


> I guess "conceptual" is not the right description. Triva questions seem more apt.


Yes, I know some question are going to be out of this world but In general I hope to do ok and just pass! Thanks


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

carlospe said:


> Hi KatyLied PE,
> 
> I was doing this morning some Complex Imaginary Code Drill questions and reviewing some code problems, but after so many days studying full time my brain is getting tired...so I totally agree with you and I will just take it easy and won't do alot of problems just finish organizing my stuff and tommorow just rest.  Thanks!


That Code Drill book also has a good strategy for the NEC in its intro.  Don't do any more problems but if you follow that strategy regarding the NEC you'll do fine.  I used that and I felt that I got every Code problem right.


----------



## carlospe

After taking the real test, definitely the questions were different as in the practice test, but the level of difficulty were around the same..couple of trick questions that I couldn't find anything in my reference materials..The wrong answers are part of the multiple choices too..Let's wait for the results!


----------



## Phatso86

there were way too many conceptual questions

I didn't study on how certain random things work, I studied on how to solve problems. I have to say all the study material I used were no good for half the test. The PPI briefly goes over power flow and bus configuration which hurt me.


----------



## knight1fox3

Phatso86 said:


> there were way too many conceptual questions
> 
> I didn't study on how certain random things work, I studied on how to solve problems. I have to say all the study material I used were no good for half the test. The PPI briefly goes over power flow and bus configuration which hurt me.


And part of that comes from work experience in an electrical-related field of engineering.


----------



## knight1fox3

Here's one of my favorite exam recaps from a previous exam cycle (specifically electrical power):



bingcrosbyb said:


> I'll repost from main forum for the EE's in the house.
> 
> EE - Power. "You sunk my battleship."
> 
> *Preparation Time/Materials:* 250 total hours. 5 textbooks, prep coursework notebook, 2 notebooks of graduate class material, calculators, snacks, rolling suitcase.
> 
> *Money:* ~$1,550.
> 
> *General Observations: * Arrived at my site 30 minutes prior to report time. Noticed that many others had literally libraries and libraries of books. Someone had a giant wagon with bungie cords holding all of the books together. Others just had a single piece of paper. Wild. I randomly started thinking of a national geographic special with narration by Morgan Freeman on PE test taking habits. I needed that laugh to clear my head.
> 
> *AM Session:* Felt the AM session was great. Only ended up with 6-7 that I didn't have a single solid answer or couldn't find it in my reference. I finished slightly early and checked only some of my work.
> 
> *PM Session:* Total unadulterated bloodbath. Couldn't seem to concentrate enough to find the equations I needed. Calculator was spitting out answers that were out of this world. Saw stuff that I barely covered in droves. About 2-3 hours into the afternoon, my brain felt like it had been through a dishwasher and I started hopping around from question to question. Not good. I will be lucky if I got a quarter to half right. I might as well have taken another discipline in the afternoon or gone to work. A monkey may have been able to do better.
> 
> *Final Thoughts:* As I left the exam area, I felt numb, dumb, and a little crushed. I felt like I blew the morning session out of the water. Then the PE got off a torpedo as I was heading to collect my stamp, promotion, and better life. I'm not very good at guessing and doing the math in my head all weekend I kept envisioning a percentage score in the upper 60s with an afternoon diagnostic that simply says "monkey". 6 months of neglecting my wife and family might be for nothing in the end except doing it all over again. I know the pass rate for repeaters is low, but what is the divorce rate?
> 
> Oh well. If I recall from a coworker, last years results were released in around 45-50 days following the exam. I think he got his in late May. We shall see. I guess the ultimate decision is now do I crack open another book....or another beer?


----------



## carlospe

knight1fox3 said:


> Here's one of my favorite exam recaps from a previous exam cycle (specifically electrical power):


Question: In the end, Did this person passed the exam?


----------



## knight1fox3

carlospe said:


> Question: In the end, Did this person passed the exam?


Yep! :thumbs:


----------



## Mikeviti

First time posting. Been on and off this site the past year after failing this test last year

i thought I was extremely prepared for this exam taking and passing concept imagery, NCEES and spin up practice exams several times. I also took the Georgia tech class.

Despite all that I was surprised the amount of conceptual questions which I had no idea about. I felt like I was tested on how good the references I brought were. 

Thanks to this forum I had grainger, Wilde, amongst others so I think I did ok.

Anybody feel the same way?


----------



## Phatso86

knight1fox3 said:


> And part of that comes from work experience in an electrical-related field of engineering.


not everyone does *everything *when they have a job. They usually have a "specialty." It'd be illogical for NCEES to think otherwise.

In either case, the study material doesn't go over everything even though the tough questions were textbook related topics. There was one question that required calculation and i only figured it out by reading a DICTIONARY. i couldn't believe that when i came across it. :angry:


----------



## Phatso86

Mikeviti said:


> First time posting. Been on and off this site the past year after failing this test last year
> 
> i thought I was extremely prepared for this exam taking and passing concept imagery, NCEES and spin up practice exams several times. I also took the Georgia tech class.
> 
> Despite all that I was surprised the amount of conceptual questions which I had no idea about. I felt like I was tested on how good the references I brought were.
> 
> Thanks to this forum I had grainger, Wilde, amongst others so I think I did ok.
> 
> Anybody feel the same way?


too bad the issues i had were with bus configuration questions, which weren't in my references. I brought a huge crate of books. :mellow:


----------



## carlospe

knight1fox3 said:


> Mikeviti said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time posting. Been on and off this site the past year after failing this test last year
> 
> i thought I was extremely prepared for this exam taking and passing concept imagery, NCEES and spin up practice exams several times. I also took the Georgia tech class.
> 
> Despite all that I was surprised the amount of conceptual questions which I had no idea about. I felt like I was tested on how good the references I brought were.
> 
> Thanks to this forum I had grainger, Wilde, amongst others so I think I did ok.
> 
> Anybody feel the same way?
> 
> 
> 
> I did all those practice tests as well and they are good to practice basic skills for the real test.  Good thing that I brought many other references to the test like Camara book and others from college and they helped me even if I didn't use them to study for the test.  You need as much reference books as you can for this test altough we have limited time to look for answers.
Click to expand...


----------



## allgood

knight1fox3 said:


> Here's one of my favorite exam recaps from a previous exam cycle (specifically electrical power):


Pretty much sums up how I felt after Friday's exam. Many surprise trivia questions out of left field. I don't think I'll be as fortunate as the earlier poster... I felt like I really bombed the AM session. Now for the agonizing wait, but I think I'm going to start studying for April's exam after a few weeks of break time.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP

Phatso86 said:


> not everyone does *everything *when they have a job. They usually have a "specialty." It'd be illogical for NCEES to think otherwise.
> 
> In either case, the study material doesn't go over everything even though the tough questions were textbook related topics. There was one question that required calculation and i only figured it out by reading a DICTIONARY. i couldn't believe that when i came across it. :angry:


So you are saying you weren't familiar with terms that would be found in the field of electrical engineering?

Also, you brought a dictionary as a reference? Impressive.

I don't think anyone expects that you would do everything covered by the exam at work, otherwise the cut score would be much higher than it is.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> On 10/29/2016 at 5:41 PM, Phatso86 said: not everyone does *everything *when they have a job. They usually have a "specialty." It'd be illogical for NCEES to think otherwise. In either case, the study material doesn't go over everything even though the tough questions were textbook related topics. There was one question that required calculation and i only figured it out by reading a DICTIONARY. i couldn't believe that when i came across it. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying you weren't familiar with terms that would be found in the field of electrical engineering?Also, you brought a dictionary as a reference? Impressive.
> 
> I don't think anyone expects that you would do everything covered by the exam at work, otherwise the cut score would be much higher than it is.
Click to expand...

That is why experience counts.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP

Phatso86 said:


> too bad the issues i had were with bus configuration questions, which weren't in my references. I brought a huge crate of books. :mellow:


I've been lead to believe that it isn't the size of your crate, but how you use it.


----------



## Phatso86

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> I've been lead to believe that it isn't the size of your crate, but how you use it.


especially helpful when those references don't address the material presented in the exam.


----------



## Phatso86

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> So you are saying you weren't familiar with terms that would be found in the field of electrical engineering?


yep, that's exactly what i said. Incredible if you think you can recite a dictionary.



cupojoe PE PMP said:


> Also, you brought a dictionary as a reference? Impressive.


yep, read above.

one question was not addressed in any study reference, nor school book. only mentioned in a dictionary. 

incredible if you think you know all EE terms in existence.



cupojoe PE PMP said:


> I don't think anyone expects that you would do everything covered by the exam at work, otherwise the cut score would be much higher than it is.


Right. so the logic is, present items NOT in review books or in school books, correct?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Phatso86 said:


> yep, that's exactly what i said. Incredible if you think you can recite a dictionary.
> 
> yep, read above.
> 
> one question was not addressed in any study reference, nor school book. only mentioned in a dictionary.
> 
> incredible if you think you know all EE terms in existence.
> 
> Right. so the logic is, present items NOT in review books or in school books, correct?


By your logic and reasoning, I must say that I am doubly impressed that anyone, including myself, was able to pass such an awful exam.

Why did I pick such a terrible path for my career.  :facepalm:


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> 1 hour ago, Phatso86 said: yep, that's exactly what i said. Incredible if you think you can recite a dictionary.
> yep, read above.
> 
> one question was not addressed in any study reference, nor school book. only mentioned in a dictionary.
> 
> incredible if you think you know all EE terms in existence.
> 
> Right. so the logic is, present items NOT in review books or in school books, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> By your logic and reasoning, I must say that I am doubly impressed that anyone, including myself, was able to pass such an awful exam.Why did I pick such a terrible path for my career.  :facepalm:
Click to expand...

You should have been a structural. It's a much easier exam.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP

In phatso's defense, I can't tell you how many times I've made a code argument or changed my interpretation of the NEC based on the definitions listed in Article 90 of the NEC.

But generally I can't imagine working in an industry and not knowing the definition of a term of art and thinking that it is so critical to passing the whole exam or not.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Phatso86 said:


> too bad the issues i had were with bus configuration questions, which weren't in my references. I brought a huge crate of books. :mellow:


It's true you can't know everything but something like bus configurations is a basic part of working in the electric utility industry. Particularly if you work in either design, construction or maintenance.  I'd say most of the folks taking the  power PE have had experience in at least one of those areas.  Having said that I hope you did well.  Sometimes you do better than you think.


----------



## Mikeviti

How did everyone do who was complaining about this test? I passed so I am not complaining anymore.


----------



## carlospe

I passed the Power Exam!


----------



## allgood

Glad to see you did Carlos. Still in disbelieve?


----------



## carlospe

allgood said:


> Glad to see you did Carlos. Still in disbelieve?


YEap..It's a good feeling to be over with this and now to the next stage.  Congratulations to all who passed!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Congrats @carlospe


----------



## carlospe

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Congrats @carlospe


Thanks!!


----------



## Owism

KatyLied P.E. said:


> That Code Drill book also has a good strategy for the NEC in its intro.  Don't do any more problems but if you follow that strategy regarding the NEC you'll do fine.  I used that and I felt that I got every Code problem right.


Whats the title of the book?


----------



## Phatso86

Mikeviti said:


> How did everyone do who was complaining about this test? I passed so I am not complaining anymore.


passed first try for power pe test

no background in electrical


----------



## Mikeviti

Phatso86 said:


> passed first try for power pe test
> 
> no background in electrical


Show-off.

I am educated in Mechanical...but work in electrical


----------



## wpEE

Passed Power PE exam!.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Go to www.compleximaginary.com.  Scroll down and you will see Electrical Code Drill Book.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Owism said:


> Whats the title of the book?


Go to www.compleximaginary.com.  Scroll down and you will see Electrical Code Drill Book.


----------



## Owism

thanks!


----------

